# 95 maxima need gas pedal press to start



## bigrick7 (Apr 9, 2014)

My 95 Maxima wont stay on unless i hold the the gas pedal for about 20 seconds after that it stays on. I changed the mass air flow sensor and cleaned the air idle valve. since doing this my idle is more constant once it stays on. the car idle when warm it idle to about 1200 rpm (pretty high idle). when i shift the car to drive rpm drops to 650-700 rpm. So I am trying to figure out who to turn the car on with only using the key and not holding the gas pedal down for about 20 seconds and would like to adjust my idle throttle to idle between 800-1000 rpm in park. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Did it just start doing that out of the blue? If not what kind of maint. have you done on it? No check engine light? try resetting the PCM. If you are unfamiliar with the PCM, Google it or get a Haynes book. I have a Haynes book and I love it. Go to it for anything.....it might be a fuel pump.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Try adjusting your TPS.....


----------

